# Vintage 1974 WINCHESTER road bike



## kz1000 (May 12, 2014)

I listed this bike on ebay, It never occured to me to list it here, I thought it might be too new.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=310951518699


----------

